# Xorg screen with images and small texts



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello, I'm new with FreeBSD and I think something I did wrong, I have the images icons and text too small, and I can not see or read, please I need your help to solve this problem.

this is my xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf


```
Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Device0"
   Driver       "nvidia"
   VendorName   "NVIDIA Corporation"
   BoardName   "GeForce GT 630"
   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
   Screen       0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Device1"
   Driver       "nvidia"
   VendorName   "NVIDIA Corporation"
   BoardName   "GeForce GT 630"
   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
   Screen       1

EndSection
```

This is my xorg.conf.d/monitor.conf


```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"
   VendorName   "Unknown"
   ModelName   "DOPPIO"
   HorizSync   30.0 - 81.0
   VertRefresh   56.0 - 85.0
   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"
   VendorName   "Unknown"
   ModelName   "LG"
   HorizSync   30.0 - 81.0
   VertRefresh   56.0 - 85.0
   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection
```

this is my xorg.conf.d/screen.conf


```
Section "Screen"
   
   Identifier   "Screen0"
   Device       "Device0"
   Monitor       "Monitor0"
   DefaultDepth   24
#   Option       "Stereo"   "0"
#   Option       "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder"   "DFP-1"
#   Option       "metamodes"   "HDMI-0: 1920x1080_60 +0+0; HDMI-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"   
#   Option       "SLI"       "Off"
   Option       "MultiGPU"   "Off"
#   Option       "BaseMosaic"   "off"

   SubSection "Display"

       Viewport   0   0
       Depth       24
       Modes       "1280x720_60"
   
   EndSubSection

EndSection   

Section "Screen"
   
   Identifier   "Screen1"
   Device       "Device1"
   Monitor       "Monitor1"
   DefaultDepth   24
#   Option       "Stereo"   "0"
#   Option       "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder"   "CTR-0"
#   Option       "metamodes"   "DVI-I-0: 1280x1024_75 +0+0; {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_70 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 832x624 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_72 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_56 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 720x400 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 700x525 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 700x525d60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_73 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_72 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60_0 +0+0 {rotation=right}"
#   Option       "SLI"       "Off"
   Option       "MultiGPU"   "Off"
#   Option       "BaseMosaic"   "off"

   SubSection "Display"

       Viewport   0   0
       Depth       24
       Modes       "1600x900"
   
   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

this is my xorg.conf.d/modules.conf


```
Section "Module"

   Load    "extmod"
   Load    "glx"
   Load   "record"
   Load   "freetype"

EndSection
```

this is my /etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="lrc572lrc.com"
   keymap="es"
   ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
   ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
   local_unbound_enable="YES"
   sshd_enable="YES"
   moused_enable="YES"
   ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
   dumpdev="AUTO"
   hald_enable="YES"
   dbus_enable="YES"
   tcsd_enable="YES"
#   tcsd_mode="emulator"
#   tpmd_enable="YES"
   jackd_enable="YES"
   jackd_user="lrc"
   jackd_rtprio="YES"
   jackd_args="-R -doss -r48000 -p1024 -n3 -w16 --capture /dev/dsp0 --playback /dev/dsp0"
   vboxnet_enable="YES"   devfs_system_ruleset="system"
```

this is my /boot/loader.conf


```
kern.vt=vt   
   nvidia_load="YES"
# nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
   linux_load="YES
   vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

this is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log


```
[  4177.457]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[  4177.457] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  4177.457] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64
[  4177.458] Current Operating System: FreeBSD lrc572lrc.com 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  4177.458] Build Date: 10 December 2017  06:51:17PM
[  4177.458]  
[  4177.458] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[  4177.458]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  4177.458] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  4177.458] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 11 19:09:25 2017
[  4177.458] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  4177.458] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[  4177.458] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[  4177.458] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[  4177.458] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[  4177.458] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[  4177.458] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[  4177.458] (**) |   |-->Device "Device1"
[  4177.458] (**) |-->Input Device "keyboard0"
[  4177.458] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[  4177.458] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
[  4177.458] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  4177.458] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  4177.458] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  4177.458] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  4177.483] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/".
[  4177.483]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  4177.483]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/").
[  4177.492] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/".
[  4177.492]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  4177.492]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/").
[  4177.496] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/".
[  4177.496]    Entry deleted from font path.
[  4177.496]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/").
[  4177.496] (**) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/cantarell/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/cyrillic/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  4177.496] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  4177.496] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[  4177.496] (WW) Disabling keyboard0
[  4177.496] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[  4177.496] (II) Loader magic: 0x80cc10
[  4177.496] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  4177.496]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  4177.496]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[  4177.496]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[  4177.496]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  4177.496] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0f00:1458:3544 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  4177.496] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  4177.496] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[  4177.497] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in
[  4177.497] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  4177.497] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  4177.500] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  4177.500]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  4177.500]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  4177.500] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:25:09 PDT 2017
[  4177.500] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[  4177.500] (II) Module "record" already built-in
[  4177.500] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[  4177.500] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[  4177.500] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  4177.500]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  4177.500]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  4177.500] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:02:53 PDT 2017
[  4177.500] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[  4177.500] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  4177.500] (--) using VT number 9

[  4177.516] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  4177.516] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  4177.516] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  4177.516] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4177.516]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  4177.516]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  4177.516] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[  4177.516] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[  4177.517] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[  4177.517] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4177.517]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  4177.517]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  4177.517] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  4177.517] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  4177.517] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  4177.517] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  4177.517] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  4177.517] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[  4177.517] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  4177.517] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  4177.517] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[  4177.517] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[  4177.517] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[  4177.784] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0
[  4177.784] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[  4177.784] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[  4177.784] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
[  4177.784] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1 (boot)
[  4177.785] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[  4177.785] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[  4177.785] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[  4177.785] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[  4177.788] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected
[  4177.788] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  4177.788] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  4177.803] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): connected
[  4177.803] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  4177.803] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  4177.806] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
[  4177.806] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[  4177.806] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  4177.806] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  4177.821] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[  4177.821] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[  4177.821] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  4177.821] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  4177.823] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[  4177.823] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:1280x720_60"
[  4177.823] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 720
[  4177.833] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (28, 28); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
[  4177.833] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option
[  4177.833] (**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  4177.833] (==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888
[  4177.833] (==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor
[  4177.833] (==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  4177.833] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[  4177.833] (**) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[  4177.833] (II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[  4177.833] (--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[  4177.833] (--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[  4177.833] (II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[  4177.834] (II) NVIDIA(1): Validated MetaModes:
[  4177.834] (II) NVIDIA(1):     "CRT-1:1600x900"
[  4177.834] (II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 900
[  4177.839] (--) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (90, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
[  4177.839] (--) NVIDIA(1):     option
[  4177.839] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[  4177.856] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 6144.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[  4177.856] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[  4177.872] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:1280x720_60"
[  4177.917] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[  4177.917] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[  4177.917] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[  4177.917] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[  4177.917] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[  4177.917] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[  4177.917] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[  4177.917] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[  4177.917] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[  4177.918] (--) RandR disabled
[  4177.934] (II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "CRT-1:1600x900"
[  4177.983] (==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[  4177.984] (==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store enabled
[  4177.984] (==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled
[  4177.984] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPMS enabled
[  4177.984] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[  4177.984] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[  4177.984] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[  4177.984] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2] Setup complete
[  4177.984] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[  4177.984] (--) RandR disabled
[  4177.984] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[  4177.984] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.
[  4178.127] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[  4178.127] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[  4178.127] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[  4178.127] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[  4178.127] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4178.127]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[  4178.127]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  4178.127]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[  4178.127] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[  4178.127] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  4178.127] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  4178.127] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[  4178.127] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[  4178.127] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[  4178.127] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[  4178.127] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[  4178.127] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[  4178.127] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[  4178.127] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[  4178.127] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[  4178.127] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  4178.127] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  4178.127] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  4178.127]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.2
[  4178.127]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  4178.127]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[  4178.127] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[  4178.127] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  4178.127] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[  4178.127] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  4178.127] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  4178.127] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  4178.127] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  4178.127] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[  4178.127] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[  4178.127] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  4178.127] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  4178.127] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  4178.127] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  4178.127] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  4178.127] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[  4178.127] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  4178.128] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
```

Please, if I need something, let know, and thank you for your help


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

Not if this will be relevant but I have installed openbox with tint and Feh 
This is the configuration of /openbox/autostart.sh 

```
#!/bin/sh
    
    (sleep 2 && tint2) &
    (sleep 2 && pypanel) &
    (sleep 2 && wbar) &
    feh --bg-scale freebsd.jpg &
    urxvtd -q -f -o
    rxvt
    rxvt-unicode
```
This is the configuration of /openbox/menu.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<openbox_menu xmlns="http://openbox.org/3.4/menu">

<menu id="apps-accessories-menu" label="Accessories">

<!--

  <item label="Calculator">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gnome-calculator</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Character Map">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gnome-character-map</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->>


<!--

  <item label="Ark File Archiver">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ark</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<menu id="apps-editors-menu" label="Editors">

<!--

  <item label="GVim">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gvim</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>GVim</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Emacs">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>emacs</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>Emacs</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="GEdit">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gedit</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Kate">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kate</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Kwrite">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kwrite</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<menu id="apps-term-menu" label="Terminals">

  <item label="Rxvt Unicode">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>urxvt</command>
    </action>
  </item>

<!--

  <item label="Gnome Terminal">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gnome-terminal</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Xfce Terminal">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>xfce4-terminal</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Konsole">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>konsole</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Xterm">
    <action name="Execute"><command>xterm</command></action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<menu id="apps-net-menu" label="Internet">

  <item label="Firefox">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>firefox</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>Firefox</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

<!--

  <item label="Opera">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>opera</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>Opera</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Konqueror">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>konqueror</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Epiphany">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>epiphany</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Pidgin Instant Messenger">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>pidgin</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Kopete Instant Messenger">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kopete</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

  <item label="XChat">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>xchat</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<!--

<menu id="apps-office-menu" label="Office">
  <item label="OpenOffice Base">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -base</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Calc">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -calc</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Draw">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -draw</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Impress">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -impress</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Math">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -math</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Printer Administration">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice-printeradmin</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Writer">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -writer</command>
    </action>
  </item>
</menu>
-->

<menu id="apps-multimedia-menu" label="Multimedia">

<!--

  <item label="Amarok">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>amarok</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Rhythmbox">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>rhythmbox</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="K3b">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>k3b</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="MPlayer">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gmplayer</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>MPlayer</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Totem">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>totem</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<menu id="apps-fileman-menu" label="File Managers">
  <item label="Nautilus">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>nautilus --no-desktop --browser</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Thunar">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>Thunar</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="KDE File Manager">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kfmclient openURL ~</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Rox">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>rox</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>ROX-Filer</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="PCMan File Manager">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>pcmanfm</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
</menu>
-->>
<menu id="apps-graphics-menu" label="Graphics">
  <item label="Gimp">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gimp</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="kdenlive">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kdenlive</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
<!--
  <item label="Gwenview">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gwenview</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Dia Diagram Editor">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>dia</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Inkscape">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>inkscape</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
</menu>
-->>
<menu id="system-menu" label="System">
  <item label="Openbox Configuration Manager">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>obconf</command>
      <startupnotify><enabled>yes</enabled></startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Gnome Control Center">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gnome-control-center</command>
      <startupnotify><enabled>yes</enabled></startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="KDE Control Center">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kcontrol</command>
      <startupnotify><enabled>yes</enabled></startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Xfce Settings">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>xfce-setting-show</command>
      <startupnotify><enabled>yes</enabled></startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Manage Cups Printers">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>xdg-open http://localhost:631/</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>no</enabled>
        <icon>cups</icon>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <separator />
  <item label="Reconfigure Openbox">
    <action name="Reconfigure" />
  </item>
</menu>

<menu id="root-menu" label="Openbox 3">
  <separator label="Applications" />
  <menu id="apps-accessories-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-editors-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-graphics-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-net-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-office-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-multimedia-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-term-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-fileman-menu"/>
  <separator label="System" />
  <menu id="system-menu"/>
  <separator />
  <item label="Log Out">
    <action name="Exit">
      <prompt>yes</prompt>
    </action>
  </item>
</menu>

</openbox_menu>
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

This is the configuration of /openbox/rc.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<openbox_menu xmlns="http://openbox.org/3.4/menu">

<menu id="apps-accessories-menu" label="Accessories">

<!--

  <item label="Calculator">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gnome-calculator</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Character Map">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gnome-character-map</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->>


<!--

  <item label="Ark File Archiver">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ark</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<menu id="apps-editors-menu" label="Editors">

<!--

  <item label="GVim">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gvim</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>GVim</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Emacs">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>emacs</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>Emacs</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="GEdit">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gedit</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Kate">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kate</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Kwrite">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kwrite</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<menu id="apps-term-menu" label="Terminals">

  <item label="Rxvt Unicode">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>urxvt</command>
    </action>
  </item>

<!--

  <item label="Gnome Terminal">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gnome-terminal</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Xfce Terminal">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>xfce4-terminal</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Konsole">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>konsole</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Xterm">
    <action name="Execute"><command>xterm</command></action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<menu id="apps-net-menu" label="Internet">

  <item label="Firefox">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>firefox</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>Firefox</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

<!--

  <item label="Opera">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>opera</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>Opera</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Konqueror">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>konqueror</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Epiphany">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>epiphany</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Pidgin Instant Messenger">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>pidgin</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Kopete Instant Messenger">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kopete</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

  <item label="XChat">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>xchat</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<!--

<menu id="apps-office-menu" label="Office">
  <item label="OpenOffice Base">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -base</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Calc">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -calc</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Draw">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -draw</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Impress">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -impress</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Math">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -math</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Printer Administration">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice-printeradmin</command>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="OpenOffice Writer">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>ooffice -writer</command>
    </action>
  </item>
</menu>
-->

<menu id="apps-multimedia-menu" label="Multimedia">

<!--

  <item label="Amarok">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>amarok</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Rhythmbox">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>rhythmbox</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="K3b">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>k3b</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="MPlayer">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gmplayer</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>MPlayer</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

<!--

  <item label="Totem">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>totem</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>

-->

</menu>

<menu id="apps-fileman-menu" label="File Managers">
  <item label="Nautilus">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>nautilus --no-desktop --browser</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Thunar">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>Thunar</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="KDE File Manager">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kfmclient openURL ~</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Rox">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>rox</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
        <wmclass>ROX-Filer</wmclass>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="PCMan File Manager">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>pcmanfm</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
</menu>
-->>
<menu id="apps-graphics-menu" label="Graphics">
  <item label="Gimp">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gimp</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="kdenlive">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kdenlive</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
<!--
  <item label="Gwenview">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gwenview</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Dia Diagram Editor">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>dia</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Inkscape">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>inkscape</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>yes</enabled>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
</menu>
-->>
<menu id="system-menu" label="System">
  <item label="Openbox Configuration Manager">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>obconf</command>
      <startupnotify><enabled>yes</enabled></startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Gnome Control Center">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>gnome-control-center</command>
      <startupnotify><enabled>yes</enabled></startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="KDE Control Center">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>kcontrol</command>
      <startupnotify><enabled>yes</enabled></startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Xfce Settings">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>xfce-setting-show</command>
      <startupnotify><enabled>yes</enabled></startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <item label="Manage Cups Printers">
    <action name="Execute">
      <command>xdg-open http://localhost:631/</command>
      <startupnotify>
        <enabled>no</enabled>
        <icon>cups</icon>
      </startupnotify>
    </action>
  </item>
  <separator />
  <item label="Reconfigure Openbox">
    <action name="Reconfigure" />
  </item>
</menu>

<menu id="root-menu" label="Openbox 3">
  <separator label="Applications" />
  <menu id="apps-accessories-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-editors-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-graphics-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-net-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-office-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-multimedia-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-term-menu"/>
  <menu id="apps-fileman-menu"/>
  <separator label="System" />
  <menu id="system-menu"/>
  <separator />
  <item label="Log Out">
    <action name="Exit">
      <prompt>yes</prompt>
    </action>
  </item>
</menu>

</openbox_menu>
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

Set in monitor.conf for every monitor


```
Section “Monitor”
     ....
     Option “DPI” “96 x 96”
     ....
```
You can try instead of 96 another value.


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

T-Daemon said:


> Set in monitor.conf for every monitor
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



thanks for the help, but I have the disadvantage that the second screen only looks black, I do not have any image, if you have any idea you could help me and again thanks


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

Were the second screen black before or after setting the "DPI" option?


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

T-Daemon said:


> Were the second screen black before or after setting the "DPI" option?



after setting "DPI" option


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

Let’s try this, delete from the monitor.conf the “DPI” option and set in nvidia.conf for every device

```
Section “Device”
   ....
   Option “UseEdidDpi” “False”
   Option “DPI” “96 x 96”
   ....
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

T-Daemon said:


> Let’s try this, delete from the monitor.conf the “DPI” option and set in nvidia.conf for every device
> 
> ```
> Section “Device”
> ...


it's the same


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

Can you please post the Xorg.0.log ?


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

```
[15386.892]

X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Fecha de Publicación: 07/19/2016
[15386.892] X Protocol Version 11, Revisión 0
[15386.892] Construir Sistema Operativo: FreeBSD amd64 11.1-RELEASE
[ 15386.892] Current Operating System: FreeBSD lrc572lrc.com 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[15386.892] fecha de creación: December 10 2017 06:51:17 PM
[ 15386.892] 
[15386.892] Versión actual de pixman: 0.34.0
[15386.892] Antes de informar de problemas, compruebe http://wiki.x.org
    para asegurarse de que tiene la versión más reciente.
[15386.892] Marcadores: (-) sondearon, (**) del archivo de configuración, (==) configuración por defecto,
    (++) desde la línea de comandos, (!!) aviso, (II) informativo,
    (WW) advertencia, (EE) de error, (NI) no aplicada, (??) desconocido.
[ 15386.892] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 11 22:16:15 2017
[15386.893] (==) Using config: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[15386.893] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[15386.893] (**) | -> Pantalla "Screen0" (0)
[15386.893] (**) | | -> Monitor "Monitor0"
[15386.893] (**) | | -> Device "Device0"
[15386.893] (**) | -> Pantalla "Screen1" (1)
[15386.893] (**) | | -> Monitor "Monitor 1"
[15386.893] (**) | | -> Device "Device1"
[15386.893] (**) | -> Dispositivo de entrada "Keyboard0"
[15386.893] (**) | -> Dispositivo de entrada "Mouse0"
[15386.893] (**) Opción "Xinerama" "0"
[15386.893] (==) dispositivos de añadir automáticamente
[15386.893] (==) dispositivos que permiten automáticamente
[15386.893] (==) No añadir automáticamente los dispositivos GPU
[15386.893] clientes (==) máximo permitido: 256, la máscara de recursos: 0x1fffff
[15386.893] (WW) `fonts.dir' no se encuentra (o no válida) en "/ usr / local / share / fonts / codificaciones /".
[15386.893] entrada eliminada de la trayectoria de la fuente.
[15386.893] (Run 'mkfontdir' en "/ usr / local / share / fonts / codificaciones locales /").
[15386.893] (WW) `fonts.dir' no se encuentra (o no válida) en "/ usr / local / share / fonts / OIIO /".
[15386.893] entrada eliminada de la trayectoria de la fuente.
[15386.893] (Run 'mkfontdir' en "/ usr / local / share / fonts / OIIO /").
[15386.893] (WW) `fonts.dir' no se encuentra (o no válida) en "/ usr / local / share / fonts / util /".
[15386.893] entrada eliminada de la trayectoria de la fuente.
[15386.893] (Run 'mkfontdir' en "/ usr / local / share / fonts / util /").
[15386.893] (**) FontPath establece en:
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / misc /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / TTF /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / OTF /,
    / / Share / fonts usr / local / Tipo 1 /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / 100dpi /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / 75 ppp /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / Cantarell /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / cirílico /,
    / / Share / fonts / dejavu / local / usr,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / urwfonts /,
    Fuentes / share / / usr / local / fuentes web /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / misc /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / TTF /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / OTF /,
    / / Share / fonts usr / local / Tipo 1 /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / 100dpi /,
    / Usr / local / share / fonts / 75 ppp /
[15386.893] (**) ModulePath ajustado a "/ usr / local / lib / xorg / modules"
[15386.893] (WW) hotplugging está activado, se desactivará dispositivos que utilizan conductores KBD ', 'ratón' o 'vmmouse'.
[15386.893] (WW) Desactivación de Keyboard0
[15386.893] (WW) Desactivación Mouse0
[15386.893] (II) la magia de carga: 0x80cc10
[15386.893] módulos versiones (II) ABI:
[ 15386.893]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[15386.893] X.Org controlador de vídeo: 20.0
[ 15386.893]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[ 15386.893]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[ 15386.893] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0f00:1458:3544 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[ 15386.893] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[ 15386.893] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[ 15386.893] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in
[ 15386.893] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[ 15386.893] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[ 15386.896] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[ 15386.896]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[ 15386.896]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[ 15386.896] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:25:09 PDT 2017
[ 15386.896] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[ 15386.896] (II) Module "record" already built-in
[ 15386.896] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[ 15386.896] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[ 15386.897] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[ 15386.897]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[ 15386.897]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 15386.897] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:02:53 PDT 2017
[ 15386.897] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[ 15386.897] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[ 15386.897] (--) using VT number 9

[ 15386.916] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[ 15386.916] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[ 15386.916] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[ 15386.916] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 15386.916]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[ 15386.916]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[ 15386.916] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[ 15386.916] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[ 15386.917] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[ 15386.917] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 15386.917]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[ 15386.917]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[ 15386.917] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[ 15386.917] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[ 15386.917] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[ 15386.917] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[ 15386.917] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[ 15386.917] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[ 15386.917] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[ 15386.917] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[ 15386.917] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
[ 15386.917] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[ 15386.917] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[ 15386.917] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[ 15387.186] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0
[ 15387.186] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[ 15387.186] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[ 15387.186] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
[ 15387.186] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1 (boot)
[ 15387.186] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[ 15387.186] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[ 15387.186] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[ 15387.186] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[ 15387.189] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected
[ 15387.189] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15387.189] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15387.204] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): connected
[ 15387.204] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15387.204] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15387.207] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
[ 15387.207] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[ 15387.207] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15387.207] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15387.222] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 15387.222] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 15387.222] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15387.222] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15387.225] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[ 15387.225] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:1280x720_60"
[ 15387.225] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 720
[ 15387.234] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option
[ 15387.234] (**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[ 15387.234] (==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888
[ 15387.234] (==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor
[ 15387.234] (==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[ 15387.234] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
[ 15387.234] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[ 15387.234] (**) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[ 15387.234] (II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[ 15387.234] (--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[ 15387.234] (--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[ 15387.234] (II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[ 15387.236] (II) NVIDIA(1): Validated MetaModes:
[ 15387.236] (II) NVIDIA(1):     "CRT-1:1600x900"
[ 15387.236] (II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 900
[ 15387.240] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option
[ 15387.240] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[ 15387.241] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 6144.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[ 15387.241] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[ 15387.258] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:1280x720_60"
[ 15387.302] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[ 15387.302] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[ 15387.302] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[ 15387.302] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[ 15387.302] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdiDpi" is not used
[ 15387.302] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[ 15387.302] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[ 15387.302] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[ 15387.302] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[ 15387.302] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[ 15387.302] (--) RandR disabled
[ 15387.319] (II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "CRT-1:1600x900"
[ 15387.367] (==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[ 15387.367] (==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store enabled
[ 15387.367] (==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled
[ 15387.367] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPMS enabled
[ 15387.367] (WW) NVIDIA(1): Option "UseEdiDpi" is not used
[ 15387.367] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[ 15387.367] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[ 15387.367] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[ 15387.367] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2] Setup complete
[ 15387.367] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[ 15387.367] (--) RandR disabled
[ 15387.367] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[ 15387.367] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.
[ 15387.461] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[ 15387.461] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[ 15387.461] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[ 15387.461] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[ 15387.461] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 15387.461]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[ 15387.461]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[ 15387.461]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[ 15387.461] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[ 15387.461] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[ 15387.461] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[ 15387.461] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[ 15387.461] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[ 15387.461] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[ 15387.461] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[ 15387.461] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[ 15387.461] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[ 15387.461] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[ 15387.461] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[ 15387.461] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[ 15387.461] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[ 15387.461] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[ 15387.462] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 15387.462]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.2
[ 15387.462]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[ 15387.462]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[ 15387.462] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[ 15387.462] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[ 15387.462] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[ 15387.462] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[ 15387.462] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[ 15387.462] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[ 15387.462] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[ 15387.462] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[ 15387.462] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[ 15387.462] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[ 15387.462] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[ 15387.462] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[ 15387.462] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[ 15387.462] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[ 15387.462] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[ 15387.462] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[ 15387.462] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

From Xorg.0.log

```
[ 15387.302] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdiDpi" is not used
```
There is a typo in option "UseEdidDpi" in both device sections. You wrote "UseEdiDpi"


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

```
[ 15951.182]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[ 15951.182] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[ 15951.182] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64
[ 15951.182] Current Operating System: FreeBSD lrc572lrc.com 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[ 15951.182] Build Date: 10 December 2017  06:51:17PM
[ 15951.182] 
[ 15951.182] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[ 15951.182]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[ 15951.182] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[ 15951.182] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 11 22:25:39 2017
[ 15951.183] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[ 15951.183] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[ 15951.183] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[ 15951.183] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[ 15951.183] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[ 15951.183] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[ 15951.183] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[ 15951.183] (**) |   |-->Device "Device1"
[ 15951.183] (**) |-->Input Device "keyboard0"
[ 15951.183] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[ 15951.183] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
[ 15951.183] (==) Automatically adding devices
[ 15951.183] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[ 15951.183] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[ 15951.183] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[ 15951.183] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/".
[ 15951.183]     Entry deleted from font path.
[ 15951.183]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/").
[ 15951.183] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/".
[ 15951.183]     Entry deleted from font path.
[ 15951.183]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/").
[ 15951.183] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/".
[ 15951.183]     Entry deleted from font path.
[ 15951.183]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/").
[ 15951.183] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/cantarell/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/cyrillic/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[ 15951.183] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[ 15951.183] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[ 15951.183] (WW) Disabling keyboard0
[ 15951.183] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[ 15951.183] (II) Loader magic: 0x80cc10
[ 15951.183] (II) Module ABI versions:
[ 15951.183]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[ 15951.183]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[ 15951.183]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[ 15951.183]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[ 15951.183] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0f00:1458:3544 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[ 15951.183] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[ 15951.183] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[ 15951.183] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in
[ 15951.183] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[ 15951.183] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[ 15951.186] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[ 15951.186]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[ 15951.186]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[ 15951.186] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:25:09 PDT 2017
[ 15951.186] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[ 15951.186] (II) Module "record" already built-in
[ 15951.186] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[ 15951.186] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[ 15951.187] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[ 15951.187]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[ 15951.187]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 15951.187] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:02:53 PDT 2017
[ 15951.187] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[ 15951.187] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[ 15951.187] (--) using VT number 9

[ 15951.196] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[ 15951.196] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[ 15951.197] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[ 15951.197] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 15951.197]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[ 15951.197]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[ 15951.197] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[ 15951.197] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[ 15951.197] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[ 15951.197] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 15951.197]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[ 15951.197]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[ 15951.197] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[ 15951.197] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[ 15951.197] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[ 15951.197] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[ 15951.197] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[ 15951.197] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[ 15951.197] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[ 15951.197] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[ 15951.197] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"
[ 15951.197] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
[ 15951.197] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[ 15951.197] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[ 15951.197] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[ 15951.465] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0
[ 15951.465] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[ 15951.465] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[ 15951.465] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
[ 15951.465] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1 (boot)
[ 15951.465] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[ 15951.465] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[ 15951.465] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[ 15951.465] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[ 15951.468] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected
[ 15951.468] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15951.468] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15951.483] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): connected
[ 15951.483] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15951.483] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15951.486] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
[ 15951.486] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[ 15951.486] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15951.486] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15951.501] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 15951.501] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 15951.501] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15951.501] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15951.504] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[ 15951.504] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:1280x720_60"
[ 15951.504] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 720
[ 15951.513] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option
[ 15951.513] (**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[ 15951.513] (==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888
[ 15951.513] (==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor
[ 15951.513] (==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[ 15951.513] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"
[ 15951.513] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
[ 15951.513] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[ 15951.513] (**) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[ 15951.513] (II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[ 15951.513] (--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[ 15951.513] (--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[ 15951.513] (II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[ 15951.514] (II) NVIDIA(1): Validated MetaModes:
[ 15951.514] (II) NVIDIA(1):     "CRT-1:1600x900"
[ 15951.514] (II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 900
[ 15951.519] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option
[ 15951.519] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[ 15951.519] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 6144.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[ 15951.519] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[ 15951.536] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:1280x720_60"
[ 15951.582] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[ 15951.582] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[ 15951.582] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[ 15951.582] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[ 15951.582] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[ 15951.582] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[ 15951.582] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[ 15951.582] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[ 15951.582] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[ 15951.582] (--) RandR disabled
[ 15951.598] (II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "CRT-1:1600x900"
[ 15951.647] (==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[ 15951.647] (==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store enabled
[ 15951.647] (==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled
[ 15951.647] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPMS enabled
[ 15951.647] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[ 15951.647] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[ 15951.647] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[ 15951.647] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2] Setup complete
[ 15951.647] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[ 15951.647] (--) RandR disabled
[ 15951.647] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[ 15951.647] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.
[ 15951.741] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[ 15951.741] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[ 15951.741] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[ 15951.741] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[ 15951.741] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 15951.741]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[ 15951.741]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[ 15951.741]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[ 15951.741] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[ 15951.741] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[ 15951.741] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[ 15951.741] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[ 15951.741] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[ 15951.741] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[ 15951.741] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[ 15951.741] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[ 15951.741] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[ 15951.741] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[ 15951.741] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[ 15951.741] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[ 15951.741] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[ 15951.741] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[ 15951.742] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 15951.742]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.2
[ 15951.742]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[ 15951.742]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[ 15951.742] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[ 15951.742] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[ 15951.742] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[ 15951.742] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[ 15951.742] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[ 15951.742] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[ 15951.742] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[ 15951.742] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[ 15951.742] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[ 15951.742] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[ 15951.742] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[ 15951.742] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[ 15951.742] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[ 15951.742] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[ 15951.742] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[ 15951.742] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[ 15951.742] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

LOL, your system turned spanish. I presume the screen remains black?


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

yes, is correct


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

In nvidia.conf the devices have the same BusID ("PCI:1:0:0")


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

yes


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

They can not have the same BusID. Execute
`pciconf -lv`
and see which BusID is assigned to the other card.


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x01508086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x01518086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
none0@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x84a81043 chip=0x1e208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e108086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
pcib4@pci0:0:28:5:    class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e1a8086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
pcib5@pci0:0:28:6:    class=0x060401 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e448086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
none1@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x35441458 chip=0x0f0010de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:    class=0x040300 card=0x35441458 chip=0x0bea10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
pcib3@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x10801b21 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
pcm0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x040100 card=0x011113f6 chip=0x011113f6 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
re0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x85051043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
pcib6@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x060401 card=0x84891043 chip=0x10801b21 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

I think you missed the -v option in pciconf
`pciconf -lv`


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x01508086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x01518086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x84a81043 chip=0x1e208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e108086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:5:    class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e1a8086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:6:    class=0x060401 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e448086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x35441458 chip=0x0f0010de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GF108 [GeForce GT 630]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:    class=0x040300 card=0x35441458 chip=0x0bea10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GF108 High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib3@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x10801b21 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcm0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x040100 card=0x011113f6 chip=0x011113f6 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'C-Media Electronics Inc'
    device     = 'CMI8738/CMI8768 PCI Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
re0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x85051043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
pcib6@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x060401 card=0x84891043 chip=0x10801b21 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

In nvidia.conf set the BusID for the second card

```
BusID  "PCI:1:0:1"
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

it does not work, it does not recognize the screen


----------



## Snurg (Dec 12, 2017)

I apologize, I ask just out of curiosity... because I can only see one VGA.

```
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x35441458 chip=0x0f0010de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
   vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
   device     = 'GF108 [GeForce GT 630]'
   class      = display
   subclass   = VGA
```
Which device is the second VGA?
Or is the GT 630 shown a kind of VGA that has one PCI device that can supply two screens?
Sorry for me being confused...


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

I only have the GigaByte card with nvidia GeForce GT 630 chipset


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

My apology. I missread the Nvidia Audio Controller for a second graphic card. Please change the BusID to the prior value "PCI:1:0:0".
Sorry for creating confusion. I presumed two graphic card because of the nvidia.conf. Once again my apology.


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

I already did my friend, and no problem, I'm grateful with your help


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm not sure what to suggest more. Before setting "DPI" option both screens displayed, but with tiny icons and text, after setting "DPI" second screen black.


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm new to everything that is programming, I come from windows, and, I could not use Sed, Python, vim, echo, cat, etc. and have installed FreeBSD and the system through ports was a real challenge.

I'm grateful, no problem if you're wrong with something, because I also learn from that error, thanks for this help, and, another query, when you start startx the speakers gives a sound like rain or static, you'll know that this wrong, because I have not configured the card Sound.


----------



## Snurg (Dec 12, 2017)

No problem T-Daemon, everybdy gets confused from time to time 
Anyway I'd suggest to look then for the make/model of the monitor, as its EDID info is apparently wrong.
Then you can look up in the web for its native resolution and set that one.

You should then get rid of the screens with non-native resolutions (like that
"1280x720_60" the OP mentioned)
.
Then you can try again using the scaling (DPI) method. Maybe it works better then.


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

this is my monitor's information

Monitor type Monitor
General Screen size                          20
Type of panel                                    TN
Aspect ratio                                      16: 9
Resolution                                        1920 x 1080
Brightness (cd / m2)                        300 cd / m2
Contrast ratio                                   30,000: 1
Response time (ms)                         5 ms (GTG)
View angle                                       170 ° / 160 °
Depth of color (number of colors)     16.7M Colors
Palette                                             Bright black
Inputs / Outputs D-Sub                   Yes
Special features Motor F                   Yes
Photo effect                                     Yes
sRGB                                               Yes
DDC / CI                                          Yes
HDCP                                               Yes
Connect and use DDC2B
Completely high definition                Yes
Mechanical appearance Set color      Brilliant Black
Color of the front                              Black Shiny
Pivot                                                NO


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

it's the same

```
Section "Screen"
    
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
#    Option        "Stereo"    "0"
#    Option        "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder"    "DFP-1"
#    Option        "metamodes"    "HDMI-0: 1920x1080_60 +0+0; HDMI-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"   
#    Option        "SLI"        "Off"
    Option        "MultiGPU"    "Off"
#    Option        "BaseMosaic"    "off"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport    0    0
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1280x720"
    
    EndSubSection

EndSection   

Section "Screen"
    
    Identifier    "Screen1"
    Device        "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
#    Option        "Stereo"    "0"
#    Option        "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder"    "CTR-0"
#    Option        "metamodes"    "DVI-I-0: 1280x1024_75 +0+0; {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_70 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 832x624 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_72 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_56 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 720x400 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 700x525 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 700x525d60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_73 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_72 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60_0 +0+0 {rotation=right}"
#    Option        "SLI"        "Off"
    Option        "MultiGPU"    "Off"
#    Option        "BaseMosaic"    "off"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport    0    0
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1920x1080"
    
    EndSubSection

EndSection
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 12, 2017)

Maybe I'm missing some module

this is my Xorg.0.log new


```
[ 25593.370]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[ 25593.370] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[ 25593.370] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64
[ 25593.370] Current Operating System: FreeBSD lrc572lrc.com 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[ 25593.370] Build Date: 10 December 2017  06:51:17PM
[ 25593.370] 
[ 25593.370] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[ 25593.370]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[ 25593.370] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[ 25593.371] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Dec 12 01:06:21 2017
[ 25593.371] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[ 25593.371] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[ 25593.371] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[ 25593.371] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[ 25593.371] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[ 25593.371] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[ 25593.371] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[ 25593.371] (**) |   |-->Device "Device1"
[ 25593.371] (**) |-->Input Device "keyboard0"
[ 25593.371] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[ 25593.371] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
[ 25593.371] (==) Automatically adding devices
[ 25593.371] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[ 25593.371] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[ 25593.371] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[ 25593.371] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/".
[ 25593.371]     Entry deleted from font path.
[ 25593.371]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/").
[ 25593.371] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/".
[ 25593.371]     Entry deleted from font path.
[ 25593.371]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/").
[ 25593.371] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/".
[ 25593.371]     Entry deleted from font path.
[ 25593.371]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/").
[ 25593.371] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/cantarell/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/cyrillic/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[ 25593.371] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[ 25593.371] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[ 25593.371] (WW) Disabling keyboard0
[ 25593.371] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[ 25593.371] (II) Loader magic: 0x80cc10
[ 25593.371] (II) Module ABI versions:
[ 25593.371]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[ 25593.371]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[ 25593.371]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[ 25593.371]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[ 25593.371] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0f00:1458:3544 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[ 25593.371] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[ 25593.371] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[ 25593.371] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in
[ 25593.371] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[ 25593.371] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[ 25593.374] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[ 25593.374]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[ 25593.374]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[ 25593.374] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:25:09 PDT 2017
[ 25593.374] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[ 25593.374] (II) Module "record" already built-in
[ 25593.374] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[ 25593.374] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[ 25593.375] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[ 25593.375]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[ 25593.375]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[ 25593.375] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:02:53 PDT 2017
[ 25593.375] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[ 25593.375] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[ 25593.375] (--) using VT number 9

[ 25593.383] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[ 25593.383] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[ 25593.383] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[ 25593.383] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 25593.383]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[ 25593.383]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[ 25593.383] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[ 25593.383] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[ 25593.384] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[ 25593.384] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 25593.384]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[ 25593.384]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[ 25593.384] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[ 25593.384] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[ 25593.384] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[ 25593.384] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[ 25593.384] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[ 25593.384] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[ 25593.384] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[ 25593.384] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[ 25593.384] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"
[ 25593.384] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
[ 25593.384] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[ 25593.384] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[ 25593.384] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[ 25593.652] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0
[ 25593.652] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[ 25593.652] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[ 25593.652] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
[ 25593.652] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1 (boot)
[ 25593.653] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[ 25593.653] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[ 25593.653] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[ 25593.653] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[ 25593.655] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected
[ 25593.655] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 25593.655] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 25593.670] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): connected
[ 25593.670] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 25593.670] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 25593.673] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
[ 25593.673] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[ 25593.673] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 25593.673] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 25593.688] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 25593.688] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 25593.688] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 25593.688] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 25593.691] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[ 25593.691] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:1280x720"
[ 25593.691] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 720
[ 25593.700] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option
[ 25593.700] (**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[ 25593.700] (==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888
[ 25593.700] (==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor
[ 25593.700] (==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[ 25593.700] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"
[ 25593.700] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
[ 25593.700] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[ 25593.701] (**) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[ 25593.701] (II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[ 25593.701] (--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[ 25593.701] (--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[ 25593.701] (II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[ 25593.702] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "CRT-1:1920x1080"; removing.
[ 25593.702] (WW) NVIDIA(1):
[ 25593.702] (WW) NVIDIA(1): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
[ 25593.702] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     "nvidia-auto-select".
[ 25593.702] (WW) NVIDIA(1):
[ 25593.702] (II) NVIDIA(1): Validated MetaModes:
[ 25593.702] (II) NVIDIA(1):     "CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select"
[ 25593.702] (II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 900
[ 25593.707] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option
[ 25593.707] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[ 25593.707] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 6144.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[ 25593.707] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[ 25593.723] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:1280x720"
[ 25593.768] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[ 25593.768] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[ 25593.768] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[ 25593.768] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[ 25593.768] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[ 25593.768] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[ 25593.768] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[ 25593.768] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[ 25593.768] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[ 25593.768] (--) RandR disabled
[ 25593.785] (II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select"
[ 25593.834] (==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[ 25593.834] (==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store enabled
[ 25593.834] (==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled
[ 25593.834] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPMS enabled
[ 25593.834] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[ 25593.834] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[ 25593.834] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[ 25593.834] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2] Setup complete
[ 25593.834] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[ 25593.834] (--) RandR disabled
[ 25593.834] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[ 25593.834] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.
[ 25593.928] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[ 25593.928] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[ 25593.928] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[ 25593.928] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[ 25593.928] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 25593.928]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[ 25593.928]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[ 25593.928]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[ 25593.928] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[ 25593.928] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[ 25593.928] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[ 25593.928] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[ 25593.928] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[ 25593.928] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[ 25593.928] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[ 25593.928] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[ 25593.928] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[ 25593.929] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[ 25593.929] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[ 25593.929] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[ 25593.929] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[ 25593.929] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[ 25593.929] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[ 25593.929]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.2
[ 25593.929]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[ 25593.929]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[ 25593.929] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[ 25593.929] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[ 25593.929] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[ 25593.929] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[ 25593.929] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[ 25593.929] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[ 25593.929] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[ 25593.929] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[ 25593.929] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[ 25593.929] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[ 25593.929] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[ 25593.929] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[ 25593.929] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[ 25593.929] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[ 25593.929] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[ 25593.929] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[ 25593.929] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello again, I can not solve the second screen, here is my xrandr and everything else is at the top, also I am using Openbox not if that is what I do not let me recognize the screen, the screen turns on but does not give signal , it just gets black and won't let me use it.


```
Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1280 x 720, maximum 16384 x 16384
DVI-I-0 disconnected primary (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-0 connected 1280x720+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 708mm x 398mm
   1280x720      60.00*+  59.94    50.00    23.97  
   1920x1080     60.00    59.94    50.00    29.97    23.97    60.00    50.04  
   1600x1200     60.00  
   1366x768      59.79  
   1360x768      60.02  
   1280x1024     85.02    75.02    60.02  
   1280x960      85.00  
   1152x864      75.00  
   1024x768      85.00    75.03    60.00  
   800x600       85.06    75.00    72.19    60.32    56.25  
   720x576       50.00  
   720x480       59.94  
   720x400       85.04  
   640x480       75.00    72.81    59.94    59.93
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 14, 2017)

Apparently I'm an idiot, because, not that I'm doing wrong, please i need your help


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks for your help, I installed x 11/nvidia-settings and with that I could add the second screen


----------

